# Ergo Insert with Tula?



## Feronia

I'm wondering whether I could use an Ergo Infant Insert with a Standard Tula for a newborn? The Tula insert is so pricy that I'd like to save some money. :) Thanks!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

This post is from 2014 but if anyone searches and needs an answer, you can use a rolled up recieving blanket under the babys bum as a cheaper replacement!


----------

